# sex my auratus?



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

I have had these 3 guys for almost a year now, and can't figure out what they are. I haven't seen any kind of breeding behavior, and the only thing I really notice is that one of them is smaller than the other two. So maybe the one on the far right is a male? Thanks!


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

Have any better pictures? Maybe from the side - that helps


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

posting some better pictures of the toe pads would be helpful - but looks like 3 males to me.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i was thinking top right female and other 2 males.


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay these aren't much better, but hopefully they give an idea of the general body shape. They are in the same order (left to right) as the ones above.


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

also, found one good pic of somebody's toe pads:


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

Not to get off topic but do you have a full viv pic? Looks nice.


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/29282-25-gal-construction-journal.html


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yo Kat-A-Leana just a guess here but I think the 2 bigger are female, if you have an extra tank I would take one of the 2 bigger ones out and see what happens. Before you do that I would feed the group several small feeding per day for a couple of weeks, if one of the bigger ones develops a nice fat lower body leave that one in with the smaller one.
Those frogs are a little tough to sex, they may just need a couple more months of growing to make them easily sexable. Green and bronze, cool frogs, are they bold?


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

yes they are quite bold! It was a nice change from the super-shy azureiventris I got first. The auratus are out and moving around ALL the time, and they aren't scared of me either, even when I stick my hand in there! Thanks for the info, I will give it a shot.


----------



## disiwolf (Oct 1, 2008)

I love the frogs. I wish my 4 auratus where bold my are pretty shy.


----------

